# Vobla - Trockenfisch



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

weis jemand genau, wie diese Kameraden am besten selbst gemacht werden #6





Schon im Voraus vielen Dank für Euere Hilfe #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. März 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

...puste ihn nochmal hoch #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Wer kann helfen??? |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Hör ich zum ersten Mal, wasn das??


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hör ich zum ersten Mal, wasn das??


...kommen gut mit vieeel Bier #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Das tun Landjäger auch ......................


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. März 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das tun Landjäger auch ......................


...die kann ich aber leider nicht selber fangen :q


----------



## mot67 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

ich kenn solche trockenfische aus estland, werden z.b. aus rotaugen, alanden, hornhechten und kleinen flundern gemacht.
die fische werden nur kräftigst eingesalzen damit sie ordentlich wasser ziehen und kommen dann auf die wäscheleine zum trocknen.

zum bierchen echt lecker, die hornis besonders. man zerreisst die getrockneten fische einfach in stücke.


----------



## tamandua (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Am besten du schneidest den Kopf ab, klappst die Fische auseinander, und legst die vorher per Hand dick mit Salz eingeriebenen Fische in eine Kiste, auf deren Boden du ebenfalls eine dicke Salzschicht streust. Dann kommen die gesalzenen Fische hinein,du füllst die Kiste mit Salz auf und lässt das ganze 2 Tage stehen. Danach holst du den Fisch heraus und lässt ihn an einem trockenen, sonnigen Ort weitertrocknen. So hat mein Großvater es immer gemacht und es hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Vielen Dank für Euere ersten Tipps #h

@tamandua

Aus welchem Material sollte die Kiste sein und muss man mit Salz auffüllen |kopfkrat


----------



## tamandua (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Ich denke bei der relativ kurzen Hälterungszeit in der Kiste ist das Material relativ egal. Mein Großvater verwendete immer eine Holzkiste aus Eiche.

Das Auffüllen mit Salz sollte schon sein,damit die Fische wirklich komplett von Salz umgeben sind. Nur das einreiben reicht in der Regel nicht


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@tamandua
Super, nochmals tausend Dank! #g


----------



## Großfischjäger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...kommen gut mit vieeel Bier #6


 
Jup sind sehr lecker #6 
hab ich auch oft gegessen, das enthäutnen ist zwar etwas aufwendig , aber sind wirklich gut zu Bier (schön salzig )
Wie man die macht hab ich keine Ahnung warscheinlich in extrem salziges Wasser einlegen und dann trocknen.


----------



## Dimi (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Trockenfisch, getrocknete Fische
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trockenfisch

http://www.lebensmittellexikon.de/k0000660.php
http://www.mare.de/mare/hefte/beitrag-buend.php?id=308&&heftnummer=17



Trockenfisch, getrocknete Fische

Trockenfisch ist ein Sammelbegriff für Fischerzeugnisse aus getrockneten Fischen. Sie werden in freier Luft oder in speziellen Anlagen getrocknet. Vor allem Fische wie Kabeljau, Köhler bzw. Seelachs, Leng, Lumb oder Schellfisch werden durch Trocknen entwässert. Dadurch verderben die Fische weniger schnell und lassen sich länger lagern. 

Die bekanntesten Produkte sind der gesalzene und getrocknete Klippfisch und der ungesalzene Stockfisch.
 P.S.Ist aber nicht jedermann Sache, kommt durch den doch etwas spezifischen Geruch und Geschmack. Bei wirklichen Interesse was über eingesalzten und getrockneten Süßwasserfisch zu erfahren, - klick mich an, habe Erfahrung.

Gruß
Dimi


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Dimi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei wirklichen Interesse was über eingesalzten und getrockneten Süßwasserfisch zu erfahren, - klick mich an, habe Erfahrung.


Hallo Dimi,

da es wirkliches Interesse ist, bitte ich Dich uns hier etwas mehr zu erzählen. :m


----------



## plattform7 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Grüß Dich, alter Schnitzel-Verwerter! :q #h 

Habe solche Fische auch immer früher gemacht... Die Vorgehensweise mit der Kiste kenne ich nicht, habe das Ganze anders gemacht.

Ich kenne das so, dass man die Fische nicht "enthaupten" und auseinander nehmen sollte, da dann die Gefahr umso größer ist, dass Paar Fliegen da rein ka**en :q ... Dann sind die nähmlich hinüber und man kann da drin nur noch Maden züchten. Außerdem hat dass keine wirklichen Vorteile, meiner Meinung nach...

Ich habe die Fische genauso für Paar Tage mit viel Salz eingelegt, am Besten noch ein Gewicht drauf, damit die schneller die Flüssigkeit verlieren. Danach am trockenen, sonnigen, luftdurchströmenden Plätzchen aufhängen und trocknen lassen.

Man muss wirklich versuchen, jeglichen direkten Kontakt mit Fliegen zu vermeiden, die Beaster sind sofort zur Stelle, auch wenn an dem Platz früher keine Einzige ihr Unwesen getrieben hat... Deshalb ist das ratsam, eine Art Kiste dafür zu bauen, die zwar Luft durchlässt, den Fliegen jedoch keine Möglichkeit gibt, ihre Eier auf den Fischen abzulegen. Also so eine Art sehr feinmaschiger Gitter und die Fische dort drin aufhängen... Oder halt ähnliches Stoff...

Übrigens, nicht nur kleine Fische eignen sich dafür, die meist unbeliebten Brassen sind auch, so zubereitet, sehr schmackhaft, brauchen allerdings längere Trocknungszeit...

Hmmm, irgendwie kriege ich auch Heißhunger |kopfkrat ... Muss mal auch fischen gehen und einige zubereiten.... und Bier kaufen :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@plattform7

Sei gegrüßt Freund! :q

Danke Dir für diesen tollen Bericht und muss gleich mal schauen, ob Vati nicht noch den Fliegensicheren "Schinkenkasten" im Keller stehen hat #6


----------



## plattform7 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> muss gleich mal schauen, ob Vati nicht noch den Fliegensicheren "Schinkenkasten" im Keller stehen hat #6


 
Das wäre optimal #6  Da kann dann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen... |wavey:


----------



## plattform7 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @plattform7
> 
> Habe mal gehört, dass es in der kalten Jahreszeit keine Probleme mit den Fliegen gäbe!? |kopfkrat


 
Klar, aber inzwischen erwärmt sich die Luft tagsüber doch schon ganz schön, ich habe zumindest bei uns schon Paar Fliegen gesehen... Kannst ja versuchen, sicherer wäre es jedoch in einer Kiste... Denn in der kalten Jahreszeit trocknen die Fische auch länger... Mir wäre es zu riskant...


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn in der kalten Jahreszeit trocknen die Fische auch länger...


Da hast Du allerdings recht und das ist der springende Punkt, warum ich doch lieber auf die Kiste setzen werde. #h


----------



## Dimi (11. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Hallo
Also erstmal in irgendeinen „Russen Laden“, den es mittlere weile in jedem Ort gibt eine getrocknete Brasse kaufen um zu testen ob es überhaupt dein Ding ist.
 Wen ja, - gibt es ein Paar Sachen, die beachtet werden sollten, - 
  Habe ich es jetzt vor die Fische mit oder ohne Eingeweide zu trocknen.
Wen mit, - haben wir die Fische nie abgeschlachtet(war sowieso nicht üblich). Da haben die Fliegen weniger Möglichkeiten dranzukommen und das Blut sammelt sich nicht entlang des Rückengrades von dem Fischtöterschlag. Und die besten Fische sind nicht unbedingt die Größte, und das übermassiges Anfuttern sollte man auch lassen, es sollte ja schließlich gut trocknen, und nicht zum gammeln von innen kommen. 
  Jetzt so frisch wie möglich, einmal waschen und rein in dem Behälter. Was da für einen nimmt, da streiten sich die Geister. Aber keinen, der vom Salz angegriffen wird, natürlich Lebensmitteltauglich.
 Holzkisten oder Holzfässer werden gerne genommen weil die die Temperaturschwenkungen(Tag, Nacht) weniger durchleiten. Aber bei kleinen Mengen für den Hausbedarf sind auch andere oben genante Behälter geeignet, die allerdings im etwas kühleren Abstellraum gelagert werden, oder ganz normal im Keller.   
  Zum Salz. Jodfrei soll es schon sein, sagen wir mal das Grobe Küchensalz aus Rewe ohne Zusatzstoffe. Habe auch Pökelsalz verwendet. Dann hat das Fleisch auch etwas andere Farbe und ist etwas fester. 
 Etwas Salz auf dem Boden geben, eine schicht Fische rein und wieder mit Salz abstreuen. Und so Schicht für Schicht. Bei kleineren Fische so, das das Salz ung. alles getroffen hat, bei Gr. Fische etwas mehr zugeben. Das kommt mit der Erfahrung, aber sagen wir mal 1 Kg. Salz auf ung 8 Kg. Fisch. Obere Schicht von oben etwas besser abstreuen und ein Deckel drauf, das in dem Behälter rein passt und beschweren, auf einen Eimer Fisch ung. 2-3 Kg Gewicht drauf. Beleibt sind schöne saubere runde Findlinge, kann man ein ganzes Leben lang nutzen. Nach dem gebrauch gleich waschen, trocknen und bis zum nächsten mal…     
    Je nach Größe der Fische-3 bis 5 Tagen, (ganz große noch etwas länger, natürlich auch etwas mehr Salz). Vor dem trocknen die Fische wieder durchspülen, um das überflüssige Salz zu endfernen. Im Sommer würde ich das mit dem spülen nicht übertreiben um die Fliegen vom Fisch zu halten. Oder im Fliegendichten Netzraum trocknen. Nicht in der Sonne, besser im Durchzug trocknen. 
 Einfach auf eine Leine hängen. Die Leine je nach Gewicht abhängen, sonst biegt die sich zu stark durch und die Fische rutschen zusammen. Da sollte schon ein Finger breit Platz zwischen denen bleiben, dann trocknen die besser. Spießt man die durch die Augen auf zum Trocknen, kriegt der Fisch einen ganz spezifischen Geschmack, weil die Galenflüssigkeit nach unten zieht. Man kann die auch durch den Schwanz aufspießen, einfach testen. 
 Trockenzeit wieder nach Gefühl. Ich mag den nicht dass der austrocknet wie ein Stück Sperrholz, aber matschig mag ich den auch nicht. Er muss sich „abschälen“ lassen und kein rohen oder Gammelgeruch haben.
 Übrigens, jetzt ist grade die Heringszeit. Habe vor ein Paar Jahren reichlich Heringe in Kappeln an der Schlei gefangen und so getrocknet. Sind ja nicht groß und sehr gut zum einsalzen. Nach dem trocknen saubermachen, verpacken und einfrieren. Ganz große klasse! Hatte fast bis Weinachten ein hervorhangendes Knabberzeug zum Bier für meine Kumpel.

Was man da für Fisch zum trocknen nimmt ist Geschmacksache, aber einen Zander hätte ich nicht dafür geopfert. Und ein Aal ist auch nicht geeignet zum trocknen, der wird zu hart.
   Wer da Angst hat vor den Gräten, den merkt man kaum, sogar bei nicht ganz großen Brassen sind die nicht Störend. 

2. Jetzt Die Fische ohne Eingeweide. 
 Kopf ab, achten das der erster großer Wirbel  mit weg kommt, der gammelt später gerne.
Ausnehmen. Mit einem Löffel die Sauerei endfernen die sich von dem Schlag mit dem Fischtöter endlang der Wirbelsäule ergibt. Und rein in dem Bottich. Alles genau wie Oben beschrieben. Größere Fische schneide ich nicht den Bauch auf zum ausnehmen, sondern den Rücken endlang auf. Dann klappe ich den einfach auf. So wird er dann auch zum salzen, aufgeklappt reingelegt, auch zum trocknen. Dan hat man ungefähr eine gleichmäßig dicke schicht zum salzen und trocknen. Aber diesen kann man schnell übertrocknen, so dass er zu hart wird und er dann später Salzflecken hat.
 Der Vorteil, da kann man einige Fische nach dem einsalzen etwas ins Wasser legen um das überfl. Salz aus den dünnen Stellen zu Endziehen, ganz leicht antrocknen lassen und räuchern.
Am besten Kalt räuchern.
 Da sagt auch kein Bierkenner nein zu.

Ich weis allerdings nicht wie es in Deutschland von der Seite der Gesundheitsbehörden für Vorschriften gibt. Man muss es ja so sehen, der Fisch bleibt ja quasi rau. 
Wen du da vor hast es nicht nur für den Eigenbedarf was herzustellen würde ich nicht verantwortlich sein wollen. Da sollte man mit den G. Behörden es besprechen, was da so alles zu beachten wäre.

 Gruß
Dimi


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Dimi

Vielen Dank für Deine sehr informative Beschreibung. #h

Welchen Vorteil bringt das zubereiten von nicht ausgenommenen Fischen und wäre es theoretisch auch möglich, die Fische in einer sehr konzentrierten Salzlauge einzulegen? #:


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Salz würzt den Fisch nicht nur, sondern entzieht ihm auch Wasser. ( Dazu dient ja auch die Beschwerung durch den Stein ) Was sollte es also bringen, zusätzliche Feuchtigkeit durch die Lauge hinzuzufügen. Auch das Abspülen sollte nicht erfolgen, in dem man die Fische in einen Eimer mit Wasser schmeißt und sie dort schwimmen läßt. Kurz ab unter den Wasserhahn und gleich abtropfen/ abwischen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@leopard_afrika

Danke Leopard aber beim Räuchern kommen sie doch auch in eine Lauge und werden danach "getrocknet"


----------



## leopard_afrika (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Beim Räuchern möchtest Du den Fisch durch das Trocknen auch nicht vollkommen trocknen, sondern Ihm nur überflüssige Feuchtigkeit entziehen. Die normale Feuchtigkeit soll zum Garen erhalten bleiben. Beim Trockenfisch entziehst Du dem Fisch durch Salz und Trocknen fast alle Flüssigkeit, damit die Zersetzung des toten Fleisches aufgehalten wird, da die hierfür benötigte Feuchtigkeit fehlt. Du kannst natürlich auch mal das Laugen versuchen, aber ich glaube, die Trocknungszeit dauert ewig und damit besteht länger die Möglichkeit z. B. des Schimmelns.
Ist übrigens genau wie bei der Wäsche! Was trocknet wohl schneller? Wäsche direkt aus dem Spülwasser oder geschleuderte Wäsche?

Sch....e, bin ich schon wieder altklug!:q :q :q


----------



## Dimi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Dimi
> 
> Vielen Dank für Deine sehr informative Beschreibung. #h
> 
> Welchen Vorteil bringt das zubereiten von nicht ausgenommenen Fischen und wäre es theoretisch auch möglich, die Fische in einer sehr konzentrierten Salzlauge einzulegen? #:




Hallo
--------------------
Welchen Vorteil bringt das zubereiten von nicht ausgenommenen Fischen und wäre es theoretisch auch möglich, die Fische in einer sehr konzentrierten Salzlauge einzulegen?
_____________-

 Da haben die Fliegen weniger Möglichkeiten dranzukommen und das Blut sammelt sich nicht entlang des Rückengrades von dem Fischtöterschlag. Kann aber auch nur vermuten, das das Blut, das quasi im Körper forteilt bleibt auch für den spezifischen Geschmack sorgt. Und, der Fisch ist ja in dem Sinne Nicht geöffnet, also hat er nur das in sich, was der Schöpfer für ihn vorgesehen hat, ohne unsere Keime u.s.w. Eine gefährliche Stelle bleiben allerdings die Kimen. Da soll man aber etwas aufpassen, das die Fliegen nicht dran kommen. Und manchmal etwas aufspreizen, das die schneller trocknen.

 Es ist natürlich auch möglich mit einer lauge zu arbeiten. Die wird so stark mit Salz konzentriert bis ein rohes Ei so ziemlich bis auf der hälfte rausschaut, wen es da reinlegst, zum Stärketesten so zusagen. Aber wie die Kollegen es schon gesagt haben, da wäre es ja unlogisch den Stein zu verwenden. Wir wollen ja so schnell wie möglich dem das Wasser entziehen und zusätzlich durch das Salz auch noch konservieren, und etwas Geschmack beibringen. 
 Lauge habe ich auch manchmal verwendet. Vorteil, - Sofortkontakt mit der Fisch – Fleisch(Schinken..) Masse, -  man kann zusätzlich ein Geschmack durch gewürzten u.s.w. reinbringen. Auch etwas runterdrücken, das nichts oben rausschaut, hin und wieder mischen, aber man weist nie genau wie fiel man von der Lauge machen soll. Die Masse soll da drin schwimmen, nicht fest gepresst aneinander liegen. Lauge habe ich nur im Winter verwendet, wo die Zeit nicht unbedingt eine große rolle spielt. Rund um die 0 Grad, aber nicht bei Minus Temperaturen. Die lauge wird genau so kalt wie die Umgebung, und es kann sein das der Fisch(Schinken) in der Lauge sofort friert und kein Salz aufnimmt. Das merkt man dann beim trocknen, oder räuchern, wen er immer dicker und immer weicher wird…
 Ich hoffe es reicht für einen Startversuch. Wen man das erstmal raus hat ist das eine sehr gute Sache die Beute mit Sinn und Verstand, im Zusammenhang mit den andern Vorbereitungsmöglichkeiten zu verwenden.

 P.S. Mir tut es manchmal verdammt Leid um die Fische, die manchen Anglern an die Angel kommen und die mit einem gewissen Eckel zurückgesetzt werden(Beispiel Brasse).
 Ich bin nicht für ein unbedingtes Abschlachten aller gefangenen Fische, aber ist der groß genug, ist er freigegeben, - sehe ich kein verbrechen darin wen ich den der Natur entnehme und ordentlich verwerte. Und, es freut mich das sich noch jemand für diesen Sachen interessiert. 

 Gruß
Dimi


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Dimi & Leopard
Geniale Erläuterungen, nochmals danke |good:
......

Gude Dimi!

Bist ein super Stern am Anglerhimmel ;-)

Weiter so...

Poka
Ernst


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*



			
				Dimi schrieb:
			
		

> Lauge habe ich auch manchmal verwendet. Vorteil, - Sofortkontakt


Dimi!

Wie lange sollen die Fische in der gesättigten Lauge liegen? #h


----------



## Lumbmann (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

nu hab ich auch noch mal ne frage, 

ich habe diese art der zubereitung noch nie ausprobiert oder gegessen, daher meine frage: 
wenn die fische nicht ausgenommen werden, kann man die eingeweide von den fischen später mitessen, bzw. wenn nicht wird es nicht ziemlich schwierig den fischen im trockenen zustand die eingweide zu entfernen?

vorab schon mal danke
André


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Lumbmann

Die Eingeweide verschrumpeln und Du reißt nur das Fleisch von der Gräte 

Sollte man aber vorher mal gesehen haben #h


----------



## Großfischjäger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:
*@Dimi *
*wow danke für den ausführlichen und detaillierten Beitrag. *
*Ich hab in mir gleich ausgedruckt:m*


----------



## Dimi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

FROHE OSTERN und SCHÖNE FEIERTAGEN wünsche ich allen die am BOARD sind.
Wettermäßig gesehen wird es wohl für vielen Kollegen der erster „Ausflug“ ins Grüne sein und sollte jemand zufällig eine Angel mithaben, so wünsche ich auch noch viel Petri Heil!



Na ja, mit dem Stern das ist so eine Sache, das darf meine Frau nicht mitkriegen. Die Sauerei, die man nach diesen Experimenten manchmal hinterlist(bleibt nicht aus), bleibt oftmals auf deren Schultern liegen und die Begeisterung ist nicht immer gleich groß.
 Da wollte ich mich auch noch mal auf diesen Wege bei allen Frauen die uns, Angler, dulden und unterstützen, - rechts herzlich bedanken, - macht es bitte auch weiter so!  

 Und jetzt zu der Frage, - (Wie lange sollen die Fische in der gesättigten Lauge liegen?)
Ist abhängig von der Durchschnittstärke des Fleisches und der Umg. Temperatur. Aber ich würde mal sagen, - bei guten Rotaugen oder mittleren Brassen sollte man von 3 Tagen ausgehen. Weiter nach Erfahrung, „dicker halt mehr, dünner halt weniger“, wie im richtigen Leben. Dann 4 – 6 Stunden ins Wasser zum etwas Salz aus den „dünnen Teilen“ rausziehen, sonst sind die zu salzig und weiter wie üblich. Da bleibt auch schon mal ein Fisch auf der Strecke, aber es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, man ist in jeder Sache mal ganz am Anfang. Und wen man nicht gleich nach den ersten Nichtgelungenen Experimenten die Flinte ins Korn wirft, - dann wird es was!

  Gruß und viel Spaß damit!

Dimi


----------



## Lumbmann (13. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@ Zanderfänger
Danke für die Anwort. 
Hab da noch ne Frage wieso meinst du das sollte man das mal gesehen haben? Gibt es da noch irgend ne spezielle Technik? - Vielleicht ist die Frage auch blöd, aber ich bin in der Hinsicht Trockenfisch noch absolut unbeschlagen.

Und angenommen ich entferne die Eingeweide vorher, ändert sich geschmacklich etwas am Fisch, wenn ja was ist Deiner / Eurer Meinung nach schmackhafter, die Zubereitung mit oder ohne Eingeweide?

Gruß
André


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Großfischjäger

Alter "Schnorrer" #6

* @Dimi*

Mal wieder ein grandioser Post von Dir - Vieeelen Dank :g

Wir sollten mal gemeinsam einige "Vobla" mit Bier-Flüssigkeit :q verputzen. 

Der *Stern* bezog sich auf dein Tuen im Board und speziell diesen Thread. 

Privet vsem 

@Andre

Keine Ursache, schau einfach mal den geübten Trockenfisch-Vertilgern zu und Du kriegst den Bogen bald raus oder frage @Dimi :q

Ich selbst habe bisher nur unausgenommene Fische verspeist und vielleicht waren sie gerade wegen dem verbliebenen Blut so lecker #h

* Wünsche allen frohe Ostern und viele dicke Eier |wavey:*


----------



## chippog (25. April 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

ihr macht sachen! hat denn jemand von euch eine ahnung, wie sich das ganze geschmacklich im vergleich zu den norwegischen oder isländischen trockenfischen verhält? die mochte ich nämlich früher mal. nach einer fährenfahrt zur insel heimaey, südliches island, war's dann aber nachhaltig vorbei mit dem spass. chippog


----------



## Dimi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Das mag ja auch so sein, aber wann komme ich schon dahin? Also dem kleinen den kleinen „Knochen“, der Große soll den großen haben.



 Kl. Kommentar zu den Bilder, die auf der unten gen. Adresse zu sehen sind.
                                           -------------------------------------
Im Internet freigegeben unter:
                                        fotos.web.de/dmitrij-w/Frisch_und_gesund

Mit folgendem Kennwort geschützt:
                                                              Nur für Fischesser

                                         -------------------------------------

1, 2. Alles was man braucht ist ein Messer, eine Schere und natürlich einen Fisch, in diesem fall ist es ein sehr wohlschmeckender Fisch der von fielen wie Dreck behandelt wird, ein Brassen.  
  3, 4, 5. Mit einem Scharfen Messer und eine stabiler Schere eine Seite abtrennen. 
   6. Nach dem Salzen oder Pökeln, je nach dem, - zum trocknen raus gebracht.

7. Möchte man den aber braten, teilt man die eine Seite wie es zu sehen ist in 5 Teile.
8, 9. Zwei Schnitte und umdrehen.
10. Einen Schnitt der Seitenlinie endlang bis zu den Gräten mit dem Messer und 
 11. Mit der Schere die Gräten abtrennen.
12. In 2 St. teilen.
13, 14. Den Rückgrad abtrennen. 

Jetzt nimmt man eine flache Schüssel mit Mehl uns Salz(0,5 Kg. Mehl und 1 vollen Esslöffel feines Kuchensalz gut durchmischen), tupft die vorbereitete Stücke von beiden Seiten gut ein und rein in die vorgewärmte Pfanne mit Öl, bis die schön gelb und „Knusprig“ werden.

 Noch besser, erst in geschlagene Eier eintupfen, und dann in dem Mehl wälzen. Geschmack 
Sache.
Oder nur die Rippen braten und das File zu Frikadellen verarbeiten.(Fleischwolf, feines Sieb). Gebraten schmecken die auch herrlich. 

Ein Paar Kartoffeln, einen schönen Salat und eine nicht zu kleine Brasse pro Person, und glaubt mir das, damit ist manch ein Genießer bedient.

 Da sollte man allerdings zwei Sachen beachten, - am besten schmeckt ein Fisch der nicht eingefroren war und, - entweder ist man ein Fischesser oder nicht.
 Fisch hat halt die Gräten und wer es nicht gebacken kriegt soll halt doch lieber die Finger davon lassen. Da gibt ja es auch noch andere Sachen, mit denen man sich einfacher voll stopfen kann, aber ist das dann auch gesunder?


----------



## Zanderfänger (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Dimi

Genial!!! #h


----------



## Angel Andi (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Zanderfänger

hast dus jetzt mal probiert mit dem Trockenfisch selber machen. Wenn ja dan schreib mal wie dus gemacht hast und obs gewurden ist. Bin nämlich durch diesen Bericht auch auf die idee gekommen das mal zu probieren. Wie schmecken die denn eigentlich und kann man dann auch die Gräten mitessen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Angel Andi

Die kleinen Fleischgräten kannst Du mitessen und um den Geschmack herauszufinden, rate ich dir einfach nen Trockenfisch im nächsten Russenladen zu kaufen. #h


----------



## Angel Andi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Eine frage hab ich da noch. Muß man die Fische vorher schuppen oder nicht? Wie lange müßen die Fische denn im schnitt getrocknet werden? Ist es ratsam die Fische direkt in der Sonne zu tocknen oder sollte ich das lieber bleiben lassen? Die Trocknungszeit sollte bei mir nämlich relativ kurz ausfallen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Angel Andi

Schattig ohne Fliegen trocknen bis sie steinhart sind - das werden Fisch-Salz Kaubonbons und auch auf keinen Fall schuppen! #6


----------



## mot67 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

die haut kannst du nach dem trocknen inklusive schuppen einfach abreissen.


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (3. September 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Hallo!

bin von diesem thread voll und ganz begeistert.
werde das mit dem salzen/trocknen auch mal selber probieren.
vielen dank für die gute und ausführliche anleitung.

petri heil,
Karpfenliege

p.s. jetzt kann ich endlich auch was mit dem ganzen brassenbeifang anfangen.:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. September 2006)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Mensch Karpfenliege,

dass Du den Fred nochmal ausgegraben hast.  #h


----------



## Kretzer83 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Hallo Gemeinde,

supter Tröööt #6#6

Ich habe heute, bei einem herrlichen Angeltag auf dem Bodensee-Untersee, in den Beißflauten der Felchen (Maränen, Renken, Coregonen) vom Kollegen so sau-leckeren Trockenfisch aus Russland gesnakt.

Waren ca. 7-10cm lange Fische ohne Hauptgräte, aufgeklappt, recht salzig aber übelst lecker!


Seit dem Moment seniere ich darüber, wie ich aus Felchen (bzw. Felchenfilets) Trockenfisch herstellen kann.

Ähnliche Tips wie hier vor allem von Dimi#6 kamen hab ich mal vom osteuropäischen Anglern vor zig Jahren bekommen.


Vieleicht halten mich manche für bekloppt, um aus dem "ach so edelen Felchen" Trockenfisch herzustellen, aber ich bin dermaßen angefixt von dem Zeug:k


Ich habe nun 8 ausgenommene Felchen im Kühlschrank, zwischen 30 und 50 cm. Davon werden wohl morgen ein paar gegrillt bzw. heißgeräuchert, die anderen werden für meinen ersten Versuch hinhalten müssen.


Also nochmals Danke für die Tips (auch wenn sich ANNO 2006 sind) und Grüße vom Bondesee

Kretzer


----------



## kaipiranja (2. April 2012)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

Moin,

mach deine ersten Versuche am besten im Backofen bei Minimaltemperaturen, ich glaube nicht das es zu dieser Jahreszeit in unserer Gefilden draußen an der frischen Luft funktionieren wird...


Gruß, Kai


----------



## Matu1986 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vobla - Trockenfisch*

@Kaipiranja: kann man den Trockenvorgang im Ofen nicht schneller machen als an der frischen Luft? Und was gut ist in meinem Ofen sind garantiert keine Fliegen. 
Und Ich habe ne Frage zur Trockenzeit! Wie lange dauert das den ca. bei sagen wir mal Handlangen Rotaugen, Rotfedern oder Brassen. Damit man nen Anhaltspunkt hat...


----------

